# Deep Sleep Aid



## Kafka82 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi there 
Not sure is the right section... 


Since a couple of years I might trying to solve a problem with my sleep quality 
I used to easily sleep 8 hours or more quite easily but now for sone reasons it's a miracle if I hit the 7 hours mark if I'm exceptionally tired. On average nowvI tend to wake up After 6-6.30 hours. 

I guess it a a combination of factors like stress aging (33 yo now) etc 

I don't have problems at all falling asleep - just want to try increase my deep sleep phase so I could sleep more. I feel 6 hours is not enough for my recovery and not always feeling fresh! 

I tried melatonin pills but still not able to sleep longer - even tried time released ones and felt just very groggy but didn't improve sleep time.

Any other solutions?


----------



## BigBob (Mar 26, 2015)

What's up brother. I've noticed that I sleep less the older I get. I use. A combo of 5htp and picamilon. Helps me get to sleep and helps the quality of sleep also.


----------



## JimRat (Mar 26, 2015)

I personally have had big problems with sleep in the past. The only thing that consistently worked for me is a combo of phenibut, 5htp, and melatonin lozenges. 
You need to tweek the dose of phenibut. Initially start low and work your way up to a maintenance dose that allows you to sleep but not feel groggy in the morning. phenibut will make you sleep very deeply. Make sure to have 7 to 8 hours to sleep.
I take 900mg 5htp and 10mg melatonin at bedtime also.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2015)

I do a combination of theanine, 5htp,  and gaba.  Great combo,  wished someone would cap this as a sleep aid.


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I do a combination of theanine, 5htp,  and gaba.  Great combo,  wished someone would cap this as a sleep aid.



Interesting thought theanine would induce opposite fx than deep sleep - it's a green tea extract...
How much of each?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is a good read on it

L-Theanine for Sleep & Insomnia: Dosages & Reviews as a Sleep Aid


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Here is a good read on it
> 
> L-Theanine for Sleep & Insomnia: Dosages & Reviews as a Sleep Aid



Hey thanks! 
Very useful 

Has anyone tried inositol also?


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 26, 2015)

JimRat said:


> I take 900mg 5htp and 10mg melatonin at bedtime also.



Wow

Do you get 5htp in powder form?


----------



## Kafka82 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just came across this actually 

https://www.prohealth.com/shop/product.cfm/product__code/P206


----------



## nbfootball65 (Mar 31, 2015)

I know Universal Nutrition makes this one. I haven't personally tried my self though.

Cheap Supplements Online | Universal Nutrition Animal PM 30 Packs at SameDaySupplements.com for lowest price.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I do a combination of theanine, 5htp,  and gaba.  Great combo,  wished someone would cap this as a sleep aid.



I do this with magnesium tarate.  Dac and Ipam, help as well.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> I do this with magnesium tarate.  Dac and Ipam, help as well.


Yes, I've also had success with ZMA.  Haven't used it in awhile,  but will definitely be picking some up.  Yanks for the reminder.  Ipam and dac always work for me initially,  but their effects seem to diminish at about the 3-4 week mark.  I'm curious,  do they continue for you?


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Yes, I've also had success with ZMA.  Haven't used it in awhile,  but will definitely be picking some up.  Yanks for the reminder.  Ipam and dac always work for me initially,  but their effects seem to diminish at about the 3-4 week mark.  I'm curious,  do they continue for you?



After about a month they don't knock me out,  but sleep is good still,  once I get there.  I also have DISP sleep peptide on hand, I use  once in a while.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 1, 2015)

Cerberus777 said:


> After about a month they don't knock me out,  but sleep is good still,  once I get there.  I also have DISP sleep peptide on hand, I use  once in a while.



I've had yet to try the Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide,  how do you like that and how does it compare to traditional sleep aids?


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I've had yet to try the Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide,  how do you like that and how does it compare to traditional sleep aids?



Hard to compare, if you take it and wait to feel some thing. It doesn't knock you out.  But if you lay down and close your eyes,  you wake in the same position when the alarm goes off.  No groggy hangover. Just a little hard to sit up if you didn't get 8 hrs sleep.

I did a month straight trial run, for Progen.  Didn't notice any dependency issues, but don't know long term. So I try and keep it to twice a week tops.  Give it a try.  It's cheap.


----------



## Kafka82 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought a combo of GABA and Theanine it's 500 mg GABA abd 200 mg theanine and add gnome 100mg 5 htp. It seems working have much better sleep. Will increase dosage if I need. Going to try phenibut as well


----------



## Cerberus777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Kafka82 said:


> I bought a combo of GABA and Theanine it's 500 mg GABA abd 200 mg theanine and add gnome 100mg 5 htp. It seems working have much better sleep. Will increase dosage if I need. Going to try phenibut as well



Try adding in a good magnesium,  most of us are deficient, and lack of it causes insomnia.


----------



## Kafka82 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah might complement with ZMA  or magnesium Taurate which I love


----------



## Sully (Apr 2, 2015)

Kava works well for those that can fall asleep, but wake frequently through the night. Have you tried prescriptions? I love Ambien, it works extremely well to get me to sleep and keep me that way for a solid 8 hours. The next morning I wake up rested and refreshed, with no grogginess or hangover.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 2, 2015)

a new mattress lol


----------



## sebasebastian (May 2, 2018)

Try this - https://nutrisbook.com/test-reload/


----------



## SURGE (May 3, 2018)

Old thread but someone posted about ZMA on here and I tried it and it makes a big difference. I was surprised as it's a standard supp many have used. It doesn't make me tired but it improves the quality of my sleep by a long way.


----------



## striffe (May 7, 2018)

10mg melatonin knocks me out all night. It doesn't work for everyone but is worth trying if you have issues sleeping. Maybe start at 5mg as 10mg is quite high.


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

SURGE said:


> Old thread but someone posted about ZMA on here and I tried it and it makes a big difference. I was surprised as it's a standard supp many have used. It doesn't make me tired but it improves the quality of my sleep by a long way.



I am going to add ZMA in. I don't need anything strong but could do with better sleep.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Have you tried benedryl ? I know some ppl get groggy tho


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2018)

Melatonin and ZMA for me as well. ZMA is one of the supplements I recommend the most to people. Great for sleep quality and overall recovery.


----------



## montego (Jun 9, 2018)

Melatonin works nicely for me too.

10mg


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 9, 2018)

Melatonin for me. I also have tea for better sleep. Most contain chamomile, lemon balm and valarian. I use 2 tea bags and have that before bed and it helps.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

I notice when I start a bulk my sleep gets worse.  Makes it hard to breathe and I snore much more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

